# Hey I'm Mike



## Cherpi (Jan 8, 2011)

Supppp! I'm Mike and I've never owned mice before but I'm very interested in owning one as they're cute and so so amazing! I want to look for a few in a few weeks time and I'm looking to transform my hamster cage into a mouse cage and add a bin to it ;D

Anyway HEY!

Forgot to mention, I live in East Yorkshire, UK.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome,I'm Jayne


----------



## Cherpi (Jan 8, 2011)

Bean said:


> Hello and welcome,I'm Jayne


Nice to meet you Jayne


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Mike.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hey, i'm new on here as well. i'm eva ^_^


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome, Mike! I'm Kathy, this forum is awesome and full of friendly helpful people. Even when there is a miscommunication or misunderstanding


----------

